# New to Mice, Just got 4:)



## OlyLolly (Sep 20, 2016)

Hi, I'm Olivia and I have recently got 4 mice. 1 lab, 1 pied and 2 Siamese. All girls. I want to start breeding eventually and maybe showing. If anyone has any advice, let me know thanks.  
I am in Manchester area


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.Theres a show in Manchester on Nov 5th,drop in if you arent busy for a look .Starts at 10.30 ish til about 3.30.
Sale Moor Methodist Church
Northenden Rd
Sale Moor
M33 2PP


----------



## meromar (Aug 27, 2016)

Welcome aboard, and congratulations on your new mice! It's great to have you.


----------



## OlyLolly (Sep 20, 2016)

Thank you, I might just do that


----------

